# Stihl 034 AV SUPER Vs. Stihl MS 362



## PennState (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello, looking for some advice from some knowlegable professionals. I was at the local small engine shop in my town and I was debating whether to buy a older Stihl 034 AV SUPER or a newer Stihl MS 362. The price difference is about $200, which does not matter. I am looking for a saw I can cut with all fall and winter long 3-4 days a week. Also if there is a better saw out there that I should be pursing please let me know. The timber I will be cutting ranges from 6" to 24" and is primarily Oak.


----------



## blades (Sep 12, 2012)

You would be better off with the 362 as parts for the 34 are difficult to locate. This is just an age thing nothing wrong with the 34. One of my cutting partners has a 34s, and this is the issue we are running into. I run into the same thing on my Dolmar 116SI it is around 25 years old. Additional note the newer saws take into account the Ethanol in the gas, still a problem as it causes the saws to run hotter so your dealer needs to set the high speed just a tad richer to keep from burning up the piston /cylinder than the setting from the mfg. The mfg setting is to make Kalifornification emissions compliance.


----------



## D&B Mack (Sep 12, 2012)

For only a $200 difference, I would go with the 362.


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 12, 2012)

Moved to chainsaw forum...

Gary


----------



## nmurph (Sep 12, 2012)

Lots of inaccuracies in this-



blades said:


> You would be better off with the 362 as parts for the 34 are difficult to locate. This is just an age thing nothing wrong with the 34..



I have/have had several 034/034S/036...parts are still readily available. I have never had any parts come back as NLA. 



blades said:


> One of my cutting partners has a 34s, and this is the issue we are running into. I run into the same thing on my Dolmar 116SI it is around 25 years old..



The 034S/036/360 was made as recently as the early 2000's.



blades said:


> Additional note the newer saws take into account the Ethanol in the gas, still a problem as it causes the saws to run hotter so your dealer needs to set the high speed just a tad richer to keep from burning up the piston /cylinder than the setting from the mfg. The mfg setting is to make Kalifornification emissions compliance.



The changes for ethanol are more along the lines of changing to ethanol-resistant rubber in the fuel system. 10% ethanol doesn't make a saw run any hotter. The manufacturers do have to tune saws leaner to comply with EPA regulations, and CARB regulations are even more stringent. But with a proper tune and keeping your fuel fresh (I shoot for < 2 months and use an oil with a stabilizer--which most brand-name 2 stroke oils have now), ethanol is nothing to worry about.

To the OP, in addition to the 034/036, I also own a 362. The 362 is smoother (by a little--not that the 03x's are bad), it might have slight advantage in the broadness of the power), but it is not even close in the way it feels in your hands. The 362 is bigger, bulkier, and a pound heavier. If you plan to do nothing but felling with the saw, the 362 will be ok. But if you are going to use it for limbing too, then the 034S really shines above the 362. I'll take a 034S/036 over the 362 any day!!!


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 12, 2012)

The 03X saws are also a LOT easier to work on.

e.g. have a look at both carbs


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 12, 2012)

Murph is right, I just ordered seals , bearings, gaskets , lines everything for a complete rebuild for a 034 from mid Atlantic stihl to rebuild a customers saw with no problems.


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 12, 2012)

Hands down 034S.


----------



## Justsaws (Sep 12, 2012)

PennState said:


> Hello, looking for some advice from some knowlegable professionals. I was at the local small engine shop in my town and I was debating whether to buy a older Stihl 034 AV SUPER or a newer Stihl MS 362. The price difference is about $200, which does not matter. I am looking for a saw I can cut with all fall and winter long 3-4 days a week. Also if there is a better saw out there that I should be pursing please let me know. The timber I will be cutting ranges from 6" to 24" and is primarily Oak.



If that older 034S is used and they still want $400.00+ plus for it I would pass unless it is squeaky clean and comprised of many new parts such as a piston, cylinder and lines, gaskets and seals.

It is a great saw but it is an old saw so condition defines it's value. Could work out great for you but might not. I own and use 034S/360s a lot but I do not pay $400.00 for them and I repair or rebuild them myself so as much as I like them the value of the saw is probably different for me than it is for you. I have never bought one that did not need repairs, it might run and cut wood but it still needed repairs.

The only part that I have not been able to purchase from a Stihl dealer is the original type air filters for the 034S. 

Cannot help you with advise about a 362. Personally I would rather buy a Echo or Husqvarna than any new sub 70cc Stihl saw these days. Husqvarna owns the 60cc size saws now.


----------



## nmurph (Sep 12, 2012)

And 50cc as well.


----------



## Justsaws (Sep 12, 2012)

nmurph said:


> And 50cc as well.



It is a shame but unless it is a 441 or bigger I put Stihl in a third place position behind Husqvarna, and Echo. Leave it to Stihl's new leadership direction to make Echo chainsaws a better value then thier own. Wonder if they screwed up the value of Viking sewing machines as well?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 12, 2012)

I just redid a 034 and 036. Any part I needed was available.

$200 difference dont make much since though. 

Good used ones around me for 034 super and 036 are $200-$300 saws at best.


----------



## moody (Sep 12, 2012)

nmurph said:


> The 362 is bigger, bulkier, and a pound heavier. If you plan to do nothing but felling with the saw, the 362 will be ok.
> 
> In all reality if he were ok with a 13 lb saw the 372xp weighs 13.8 and is 5.4 HP lol. But thats not what his practical use is. Honestly the 362 isn't a bad saw I've run one in fact purchased one for my cousin this summer. My 346xp is lighter easier to manage and will cut everything the 362 will the only real difference is I can only run a 20 inch bar. I agree with Murph get something user friendly if the 034 is lighter I'd say look into it. Don't limit yourself to those two saws though I'm not pushing Husqvarna because Stihl and other brands have much to offer. If Stihl is all you want to run look into possibly a MS261 there shouldn't be a reason it shouldn't run a 20 inch bar through Oak with any problems.


----------



## Justsaws (Sep 12, 2012)

So other folks have been able to purchase the pre intellicarb Stihl 034S air filters in the last year? 

To stay on topic, the 362 is not an evil saw it is just not much of a good value. There are other saws that are better in enough catagories for the same money that the only reason to buy one is the dealership support local to the buyer, or personal pride in a brand name. They are not particularly dependable, not the fastest, not the lightest, not the smoothest, and not the cheapest and fit and finish is poor compared to the Husqvarnas and Echos.


----------



## brokenbudget (Sep 12, 2012)

Justsaws said:


> So other folks have been able to purchase the pre intellicarb Stihl 034S air filters in the last year?



you have to order the 2 halves seperatly


----------



## psuiewalsh (Sep 12, 2012)

Why no mention of the 361. Better porting than 036 360 less weight than 362.


----------



## TonyRumore (Sep 12, 2012)

Justsaws said:


> So other folks have been able to purchase the pre intellicarb Stihl 034S air filters in the last year?



Bought both halves at the dealer last week.

Tony


----------



## nmurph (Sep 12, 2012)

psuiewalsh said:


> Why no mention of the 361. Better porting than 036 360 less weight than 362.



Errr, bc the OP asked about 034S vs. 362:msp_biggrin:?? I was actually very surprised this thread had stayed on topic for as many posts as it had! I also have a 361. I like it better than the 362, but not as well as the 036. The 036 just feels nice, is lighter, and as strong as a 361. 

OP, the 562 is the real answer to the question that hasn't been asked.


----------



## Justsaws (Sep 12, 2012)

brokenbudget said:


> you have to order the 2 halves seperatly



Yeah, tried that. Hmmm, supposedly. It is not actually an issue as I purchased a lot of NOS 1125 filters, but it does make me wonder about some "service" quality, again.


----------



## Justsaws (Sep 12, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Errr, bc the OP asked about 034S vs. 362:msp_biggrin:?? I was actually very surprised this thread had stayed on topic for as many posts as it had! I also have a 361. I like it better than the 362, but not as well as the 036. The 036 just feels nice, is lighter, and as strong as a 361.
> 
> OP, the 562 is the real answer to the question that hasn't been asked.



361s are the anvil against which Husqvarna's comparable saws reliability was smashed against, over and over and over. To bad such is not the case for the 362.


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 12, 2012)

you should buy the 362 and send the 034s my way, :msp_biggrin: I just like them older stihls


----------



## nmurph (Sep 12, 2012)

Justsaws said:


> 361s are the anvil against which Husqvarna's comparable saws reliability was smashed against, over and over and over. To bad such is not the case for the 362.



Yep, Stihl definitely got that stolen design right.


----------



## brokenbudget (Sep 12, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Yep, Stihl definitely got that stolen design right.



1 out of 30 ain't bad


----------



## Justsaws (Sep 12, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Yep, Stihl definitely got that stolen design right.



Stolen, nah merely improved upon an exsisting ideas format and then apperantly they forgot about it. More of a, 

Hey Husqvarna here is how well your saw could perform if you could build one without air leaks, broken castings and crappy Walbros. 

Now Husqvarna gets to say, 

Hey Stihl do remember when you made a quality market competetive sub 70cc saw? Yeah, that was a awhile ago, huh. Oh, well maybe you should buy Echo and get some good engineers that understand making the new products bigger, heavier with the same or less power is the death nail of marketing 2 cycle products. Seriously you guys could have called it the MS 381, opps we forgot you still make that. Oh well, at least the Harley owners will buy them.


----------



## PennState (Sep 12, 2012)

*Another question*

I have seen the Stihl MS 311, does anyone have an opinion about that model?


----------



## Justsaws (Sep 12, 2012)

PennState said:


> I have seen the Stihl MS 311, does anyone have an opinion about that model?



Do you have a Husqvarna dealer near you? If not Husqvarna then an Echo or even a Dolmar dealer? Not trying to be rude but Stihl's most current models in that size are the definition of market medicocrity. They are step backwards compared to the other brands.

The 311 is overpriced and an under-performer compared to other saws.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 12, 2012)

If you want a good light 60cc saw look at a Husqvarna 555 or 562xp for the same price range as the 362.


----------



## PennState (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Sep 12, 2012)

I own and run the snot out of an 034S. Have also done a lot of running of the 036 and 361, not the 362. There's just something special about the 034S saws. They seem to have more grunt and snort than the others. I started a thread about that several weeks ago inquiring about others' experiences with the 034S, and got a lot of positive feedback to verify that my 034S wasn't unique. And you know what? I like how it handles compared with the other saws I mentioned.

But if the difference between the saws you mentioned is only $200, that's just sick and wrong. I got my 034S in gorgeous used condition for $250.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 12, 2012)

psuiewalsh said:


> Why no mention of the 361. Better porting than 036 360 less weight than 362.



Likely better porting than the 362 as well, since it is a quad transfer design, that is not a "strato" (the only Stihl model that was). :msp_smile:


----------

